# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  izljevi

## casper

od poroda mi je prošlo punih 5 tjedana i očekivala sam sve manje i manje iscjetka.
Međutim danas i prekjučer u jednom trenu imam doslovce izljev. Danas još gori nego jučer.Kompletan uložak mi je bio pun sviježe krvi i to u roku odmah.
Znači, desi mi se to jedanput dnevno, oko 19-20 i stvarno je jako obilno. Prekjučer je počelo i sa malo bolova u donjem dijelu trbuha.

Jel se kome dešavalo? jel to normalno?

----------


## Petunija

Postoji mogucnost da je u pitanju zaostatak posteljicnog tkiva. Trenutno deveram s tim pa sam malo upucena u problematiku. Jesi imala temperaturu do sada? Ja bih se obavezno posavjetovala sa ginekologom ili cak i otisla na uzv pregled.
Krv ne bi smjela biti svjeza. Nadam se da to kod tebe nije slucaj ali...

----------


## Zara1

da nije menstruacija?

----------


## casper

Nemam pojma.
Razmišljam, da je ostatak posteljice zar se to ne bi već nekako vidjelo, a ne sad nakon 5 tjedana?

Zar ne bi između ovoga i prve menstrucaije trebao biti koji dan bez ičega?

Mislim ostale dane imam dnevni uložak koji je manje više do pola pun.
Jednostavno ne znam odkuda sad ovo? 2 dana, s razmakom,  otprilike u isto vrijeme i toliko obilno.

----------


## marta

Moze biti i menstruacija, pogotovo ako je svjeza krv u pitanju. Cak i ako dojis, nije nemoguce. Nazalost.

----------


## aishwarya

meni je došla menstruacija nakon 6 tjedana i to mi se sve izlilo niz noge i po podu. isto nije bilo pauze i dojila sam

----------


## ivy

ja sam morala na kiretažu baš tako negdje, nekih 5 tjedana nakon poroda, savjetujem ti da nazoveš ginekologa ili ako ne radi, nazovi hitnu pa ih pitaj

----------


## ivy

i ne bih sad htjela da sam te uplašila - ako do toga dođe, ne brini, oni ti to naprave za tren oka, uspavaju te i za dva sata puste doma. meni su dali i da imam bebu sa sobom u intenzivnoj

----------


## Boxica

i meni je menga bila u pitanju...curkala stalno po malo i 5,5 tjedana nakon poroda izljevi za ne povjerovati...ako nemaš temperaturu i bolucka te baš kao da imaš mengu onda je ona u pitanju...da se ne preplašiš, ja sam  imala izljeve doslovno 5 dana da se skoro nisam dizala sa wc-a...i takve su bile slijedeće dvije, onda se to ustabililo.

----------


## casper

Nemam pojma. Budemo vidjeli.
Nemam temperaturu i boli me samo mrvu prije tog izljeva.
Ako je menstruacija onda bi valjda do kraja tjedna trebala završiti.
A bome bi i ovo pranje od poroda jer će u petak biti punih 6 tjedana.

----------


## casper

Malo podižem s drugim pitanjem.
Ne znam jel ono bila M ili ne ali me muči to što mi je ovo 7 tj. od poroda a krv s lohijama (tu i tamo,uglavnom ih vidim na wc papiru) još nije stalo.
Istina da sam na malim dnevnim ulošcima, ali do kada?
Do kad ste vi imale slično?

----------


## Trina

Ja sam krvarila oko 2 mjeseca svaki put. I isto sam imala izljeve svježe krvi pa bi se smanjilo. Pravu m sam dobila tek negdje 8 mjeseci poslije. Ali svejedno moraš otići ginekologu zbog opasnosti koje ti spominju cure prije mene, čisto da isključiš to.

----------


## Žabica

Nakon poroda koji je bio pred skoro 8tj,  sam kratko vrijeme krvarila, onda nešto slabije pa ubrzo skoro ništa od krvarenja. Taman kad sam se poveselila da je gotovo s ulošcima ( jer su me već iziritirali dolje) ponovno je počelo curiti i to svježa krv i dosta obilno. Čak sam pomislila da je menga u pitanju. Krvarenje je prestalo negdje oko 5-6 tjedna nakon poroda. Bila nedavno kod ginekologa, sve OK.

----------

